# Waxstock pics thread



## Kimo

Haven't seen an official picture thread, so post away your pics of the day for us all to see in one place  

Hope everyone had a good day 

Shall post mine when I've recovered lol


----------



## chrisgreen

My picture set from today can be found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgreen/sets/72157645553640497/


----------



## s29nta

good pics chris:thumb:


----------



## littlejack

great pics fella


----------



## Dazzel81

Great picture's chris :thumb: gutted that i couldnt make it!


----------



## Rabidracoon28

My phone pictures are here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=344061


----------



## Demetrios72

Great pics Chris :thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28

Demetri said:


> Great pics Chris :thumb:


They certainly are👍


----------



## leeroywinston

Nice pictures mate nice picture of my mondeo st engine bay 

We had a big stand  
Will be returning next year


----------



## steve0

Hi Folks. Great day today. Didn't get many pics of all the show cars but here's what I did get..


Mk6 Golf GTI @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Citroen DS3s @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 fiesta stand reflection by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Focus RS stand @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Scirocco @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Bentley Wash @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Mugen spoiler @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 @ Ricoh Arena by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Cortina @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


M135i @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Machine Polish @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr


Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr

And of course as per tradition, finish with a pic of the swirl police..


Swirl Police @ Waxstock 2014 by Steve_Camera, on Flickr

SteveJames.Photography on Facebook


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for pix fellas ! Appreciated .


----------



## Shiny

I managed to have a little wander and took a couple of shots with my point and shoot which i've just uploaded to our Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.679339165486553.1073741830.116162071804268&type=3


----------



## M20fes




----------



## HarveyTT




----------



## Jonnybbad




----------



## Banham49

Heres a couple that i took


----------



## Big Buffer

That last image is great.
From that angle. ........ use your imagination lol


----------



## magpieV6

She can check out my swirlies anytime!!


----------



## Jonnybbad

I nearly fell over when I first see the swirl police lol


----------



## Big Buffer

magpieV6 said:


> She can check out my swirlies anytime!!


Behave you lol.
You'd swirl her eyebrows


----------



## Big Buffer

Jonnybbad said:


> I nearly fell over when I first see the swirl police lol


Not good that falling especially as the notes you did have in your back pocket were tucked up in obsession lol


----------



## Jonnybbad

Big Buffer said:


> Not good that falling especially as the notes you did have in your back pocket were tucked up in obsession lol


pmsl drooling isn't a very fetching look at a car show either


----------



## Big Buffer

Jonnybbad said:


> pmsl drooling isn't a very fetching look at a car show either


Did the drool bead or sheet???


----------



## Kimo

Here's a few of mine 


IMG_2752 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2750 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2747 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2746 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2742 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2739 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2738 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2737 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2735 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2729 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2729 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2726 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr

Took a few of mine too, haven't seen any others of it on here 


IMG_2724 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2722 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2721 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


IMG_2719 by kieran.morris73, on Flickr


----------



## BRUNBERG

Nice pics Kieran, thanks for sharing mate and good to meet you. You've done an epic job on the car considering how little time you've had on it mate.


----------



## Kimo

BRUNBERG said:


> Nice pics Kieran, thanks for sharing mate and good to meet you. You've done an epic job on the car considering how little time you've had on it mate.


Thanks mate, appreciate it a lot :thumb:

Had such a good time and laugh with everyone. Awesome experience


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Rainman. Bert and Brad.



Cheeky shot in casino when the croupier tried to rip me off (which didn't happen).





and another pot for the collection.


----------



## Kimo

Haha, she hates me!!

Last time I went she said my bet didn't count because it won a load !

Biitch


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Kimo73 said:


> Haha, she hates me!!
> 
> Last time I went she said my bet didn't count because it won a load !
> 
> Biitch


She hated me as i asked for a video rewind as i had a chip on a single "18" and called it at 35/1. she dished a pile of chips to a new player and i missed it as i was watching Kelly Rock'n'Rolling it with his Hot Chocolate :lol:


----------



## Wingnuts

chrisgreen said:


> My picture set from today can be found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgreen/sets/72157645553640497/


Chris can I be cheeky could I ask for a copy of that pic you've taken of the Citreon's boot build for inspiration for my project car please

Thank you


----------



## Mish

chrisgreen said:


> My picture set from today can be found here: https://www.flickr.com/photos/chrisgreen/sets/72157645553640497/


Loving that you snapped the 840


----------



## 66Cobra

First time at Waxstock and what a day really enjoyed it. Well worth the trip down a lot of hard work from all who entered well done all winners in my book.
:thumb:

Just a few pics from me the wife and grandaughter.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Well done all.


----------



## ROMEYR32

My next purchase is a good camera, just some of mine from my phone. Love the colour on Alex`s Puma and the Mk3 golf ( sorry I was talking to you but didn`t get your name!)


----------



## ROMEYR32

and more ..


----------



## C7 JFW

So wish I'd remembered to take my camera. Some beautiful cars in the picture but it's SO tricky to take a really great shot to capture all of the detail.

Does anybody have more extensive pictures of the Ford Racing Puma and the Audi A4 DTM in the car park?


----------



## chrisgreen

Wingnuts said:


> Chris can I be cheeky could I ask for a copy of that pic you've taken of the Citreon's boot build for inspiration for my project car please
> 
> Thank you


Sure - just download the full-size version from the Flickr page.


----------



## Rascal_69

The ford puma was my personal favourite. 

Just amazing. Under the engine etc. unbelievable


----------



## Alfieharley1

Rascal_69 said:


> The ford puma was my personal favourite.
> 
> Just amazing. Under the engine etc. unbelievable


I agree


----------



## Jonny_R

Kimo was it your polo in the last 16?


----------



## M20fes

some excellent photos. This was my first year at waxstock and i was like a kid in a candy shop. think i ended up spending about £100 but could of spent alot more if i didn't restrain myself. Really enjoyed it and cant wait for next year.


----------



## danwel

Excuse my ignorance but what is the significance of taking a wheel off and using a mount type jack instead of the wheel??

Is this just to demonstrate how clean the car is?


----------



## Jord

Oh god my ugly mug keeps popping up the back of peoples pictures


----------



## ROMEYR32

danwel said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the significance of taking a wheel off and using a mount type jack instead of the wheel??
> 
> Is this just to demonstrate how clean the car is?


Yes basically mate, there used a lot in concours. Not much use if you have poxy little brakes and plastic arch liners mind!


----------



## Johnnyopolis




----------



## CHRIS-P

great pics those 

auto finesse stand looked really good too :thumb:


----------



## ted11

Fantastic pictures, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## fatttty

danwel said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is the significance of taking a wheel off and using a mount type jack instead of the wheel??
> 
> Is this just to demonstrate how clean the car is?


As said it's used mainly in concours shows so people / judges can see the detailing under the car and the running gear etc. You can see the gearbox, underside of the engine, wishbone, suspension, brakes etc see-



Alex


----------



## M20fes

CHRIS-P said:


> great pics those
> 
> auto finesse stand looked really good too :thumb:


Agree about the pics, they are awesome quality.

Yes the Auto Finesse and Dodo Juice stands were the best. I feel that some of the stands suffered from poor lighting. Found it hard to see what i was looking at under a tent packed full of people.


----------



## clarked6

Some awesome looking cars there!


----------



## Gleam

Great pics gutted I missed this year


----------



## stevobeavo

Great pictures guys, did anyone get pictures of the kranzle stand at all?


----------



## bazz

great pics here peeps and looked like a good day had by all


----------



## Ns1980

For me, the 280SL was the stand out car at Waxstock 2014


----------

